

Dropping PS3 Linux Support Lands Sony in Court - jz
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/04/playstation-linux/

======
dman
Sony was asking for it in this case. I can understand why the ps3 slim had the
feature discontinued but disabling the functionality on older consoles was
severely overreaching. Especially since in the early ps3 days sony actively
sold these machines as cheap ps3 devboxes so that developers could use the ps3
to become familiar with the underlying architecture.

~~~
acg
Sony I understand encouraged the use of the playstation for acedemic research,
hence Folding@home. This move by Sony may affect research as PS3s were being
used for cheap supercomputing power.

<http://www.ps3cluster.umassd.edu/>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_3_cluster>

~~~
pmjordan
In fairness, those guys have little reason to upgrade to the latest firmware.
At least Sony have reduced the temptation of playing some games to finish up
the day at the office. ;-)

~~~
lallysingh
I think the vast majority of people who bought PS3s for linux-computer use are
dual-booting home users.

------
wwortiz
As I said in another comment section about this I am happy with my ps3 and I
have updated my ps3 completely as I use it for games and bluray, but not Other
OS.

But this irks me that a company though fighting piracy or whatever other
exploits they are trying to prevent was more important than their customers
that they decided to remove existing and functional components from their
system that had no risk for the users.

